# Vertical thermal gradient



## mike_k (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok so I've done the smart thing and search through the forum for answer to my questions, mostly sorted. Now I'm really just wondering about something. I saw alot of comments stating "heat rises", duh =P. but what I was wondering was if anyone actually has their hotspot at the bottom of their enclosure? Is there any reason why you wouldn't do it? I was planing on running heat cord through the bottom of my enclosure (melamine) and a infrared heat lamp about half way down to create the "hotspot" as well as keep the top of the enclosure at a steady heat. Maybe run a branch close by the lamp for my girl to bask on. 
If needed I'm keeping a Murray darling python and the enclosure is 1200mm high by 700 wide by 450 deep
Your comment will be appreciated!!


----------



## blakehose (Jun 21, 2011)

You're better off heating the top of the enclosure and just leaving the bottom to be dictated by the ambient temperature of the room. This will give the animal a much larger thermal gradient allowing it to access a cooler base if it wants to. Provided that it has a nice basking spot, it will be fine. Murray Darlings are quite tolerant of the cold given their natural distribution.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 21, 2011)

As Blakehose said, there is nothing to be gained by putting the basking spot down low, it is much easier to let physics work for you rather than against you. Otherwise it will be very hard to have any cool spots


----------



## mike_k (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah ok, so even bother with heat cord then? Or just use it but move the heat lamp to the top of the enclosure


----------



## blakehose (Jun 21, 2011)

A heat lamp at the top of the enclosure will be perfectly fine, without the heat cord at the bottom.


----------



## mike_k (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah ok, how important are basking lamps? Recon a spot close to the infrared lamp would be sufficient?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 24, 2011)

yes


----------



## Scag (Jun 25, 2011)

does there need to be a flat shelf with a hide up top in the hot end or will branches be_ fine._


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jun 26, 2011)

It depends on the snake. Some snakes will use a basking shelf, and others don't


----------



## Jungletrans (Jun 26, 2011)

If you want to you can have one hide high [ warm ] and one low [ cool ] , same with shelves . Your snake will appreciate it .


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 27, 2011)

we always put shelves up high and low , hides depend on the snake. Some love hides others dont bother


----------

